# traffic chaos Tübingen and Holzgerlingen



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

Currently there are road closures between Holzgerlingen and Bebenhausen heading towards Tübingen also round Waldenbuch (ritter sport factory) causing massive build ups on a81 round Singen & Stuttgart. There was a 3km queue going through Weil im Schönbuch yesterday which is front page news round here 

In addition school holidays started in Baden Württemberg yesterday. 

Happy travelling!


----------

